# CZ-75B vs Sig P226



## GCBHM

I'm fully aware of the capabilities of the Sig Sauer P226. What I'd like to get is input from knowledgable CZ-75 owners/enthusiasts as to how this pistol stacks up. I've read that Col. Jeff Cooper said the CZ75 would be the finest pistol in the world if it were chambered in .45, which gives high praise to the 75, but how well did the Col. know the Sig P226? I don't know, but the CZ-75B seems to be a damn fine pistol. Input?


----------



## TAPnRACK

Wow... hard choice imo.

I have the CZ 75BD Police & Sig P226 Tac Ops (both in 9mm). Both have very nice features and are more accurate than most shooters. Grip on both is different, but each is great in their own way. Reliability has been flawless in both so far (2+ years for each and counting). The CZ has a much lower bore axis than Sig which could be a deciding factor for some. 

The Sig's decocker system is much better than the still very stiff CZ's imo. Some have an issue with Sig's placement of the slide-lock lever and accidentally press down while shooting, but familiarity with the Sig cures that quick. Sights out of the box have to go to Sig... the CZ's pale in comparison, although I changed mine to even the playing field even more, lol. Mags drop out of both like a hot knife through butter... something I wish Glocks could do, nothing like metal on metal for speed.

Both eat any & all ammo i've fed em' from factory loads to reloads. Finish on both are great... Sig sports the tactical Nitron finish while CZ has that unique poly coating that looks and feels so awesome. Triggers on CZ guns tend to be heavy and gritty compared to the Sig line... but that's a minor gripe in a combat pistol... and hardly noticed in practical applications (field work).

Bottom line... it comes down to personal preference and whether your willing to pay double $$$ for the Sig. I shoot both well... but I honestly think I get more one ragged hole groups out of the CZ... I think because the grip feels so 1911-like (it's perfect for my hand). 

I would NEVER part with either one.... best advice is to buy BOTH!


----------



## GCBHM

I have the CZ now and really like it. The thing fits as well, if not better, than the BHP. The trigger has already loosened up a bit, but i will likely change the hammer spring eventually. I will get the P226 MK25 again in the future. I'm curious to know what kinds of torture tests the CZ has been through, but it feels like a tank of a gun and is actually quite smooth even with the factory trigger. 

Thanks for your input! I appreciate the info.


----------



## TAPnRACK

I've run the Sig hard and abused it more than I would like to admit... but the CZ has never seen the inside of a holster yet... so I really can't comment to how it handles rain, mud, sand and other elements. The Sig takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'... like Timex, lol. I would like to think the CZ could do the same but have yet to try it.


----------



## GCBHM

I just left the range for another quick 100 (400 total now), and I really like it.


----------



## Smitty79

I've shot a couple Sigs. My brother swears by them. For me it's CZ all the way. I own one and my son has 2. I shoot USPSA, 3 gun and steel challenge. The CZ gets back on target faster because of the lower bore access. I also like the trigger on the CZ much better. I don't know what's wrong with the Sig trigger, it's a pure feel thing. If I had to pick a general purpose service size pistol, I would take an SP-01. I like having the rail option.


----------



## Bisley

I bought both of my CZ's when I was looking for a Sig. I just can't see where the Sig is better.


----------



## GCBHM

So I had a FTE today at the range, but I was going to see how many a rounds I could put through it before I had a malfunction. It was around 300 rounds. Only that one hiccup! Put a new cleaning on her when I got home and she's smooth as glass. Nice pistol! EXTREMELY accurate, well balanced, perfect ergonomics. It's an official keeper.


----------



## Cz75bglock17gen4tns

*Cz 75b vs Sig sauer p226*

I own a Cz 75b, this is the best 9mm pistol in the world in terms of performance, handling, rapid successive follow up shots. Extremely accurate like an sti 2011 pistol. However, the Sig sauer P226 excels in reliability. What I don't like with sig sauer p226 is that they have stronger recoil, the cz 75b is faster in rapid successive shots. Both Cz 75b and sig sauer p226 are extremely accurate. Better reliability goes to sig sauer p226. Faster rapid shots with extreme accuracy goes to cz 75b. Durability in torture test like firing thousands of 9mm plus p plus goes to cz 75b due to its all steel construction. The sig sauer p226 has an aluminum frame that eventually crack. Steel is stronger than aluminum. I love both pistol. Both pistols have qualities that are superior to each other. I classify them as the 2 best 9mm pistol in the world.


----------



## Cz75bglock17gen4tns

The cz 75b is very choosy in 9mm ammo. Use short nose jhp and full metal round nose. The long 9mm ammo tends to gets tucked inside the magazine as a result it prevents it from going up hence failure to feed and eject properly.


----------



## NGIB

I shoot a lot of Blazer aluminum ammo and I have yet to own a CZ that would digest it reliably - my Sigs no problem.

Disclaimer, haven't had a CZ in over 4 years...


----------



## GCBHM

I've shot Blazer aluminum through my CZ, and it digested it with no issues. Although, I won't shoot much of it b/c it is one of the more problematic rounds out there. There are a few that seem to have more problems than the rest.


----------



## GCBHM

Cz75bglock17gen4tns said:


> I own a Cz 75b, this is the best 9mm pistol in the world in terms of performance, handling, rapid successive follow up shots. Extremely accurate like an sti 2011 pistol. However, the Sig sauer P226 excels in reliability. What I don't like with sig sauer p226 is that they have strong recoil, othe cz 75b is faster in rapid successive shots. Both Cz 75b and sig sauer p226 are extremely accurate. Better reliability goes to sig sauer p226. Faster rapid shots with extreme accuracy goes to cz 75b. Durability in torture test like firing thousands of 9mm plus p plus goes to cz 75b due to its all steel construction. The sig sauer p226 has an aluminum frame that eventually crack. Steel is stronger than aluminum. I love both pistol. Both pistols have qualities that are superior to each other. I classify them as the 2 best 9mm pistol in the world.


I'm not sure I agree with all this. I've found the P226 to be a very low recoiling pistol, and the trigger resets pretty much the same as the CZ75 does for me. I think the Sig MK25 is arguably the finest combat pistol ever made, and the Sigs aluminum frame is actually quite strong. It has outperformed many in the thousands of rounds testing, but the one area I do give a lean to the CZ is ergonomics. The CZ is probably the best feeling pistol I've handled next to the BHP.


----------



## NGIB

Cz75bglock17gen4tns said:


> I own a Cz 75b, this is the best 9mm pistol in the world in terms of performance, handling, rapid successive follow up shots. Extremely accurate like an sti 2011 pistol. However, the Sig sauer P226 excels in reliability. What I don't like with sig sauer p226 is that they have strong recoil, othe cz 75b is faster in rapid successive shots. Both Cz 75b and sig sauer p226 are extremely accurate. Better reliability goes to sig sauer p226. Faster rapid shots with extreme accuracy goes to cz 75b. Durability in torture test like firing thousands of 9mm plus p plus goes to cz 75b due to its all steel construction. The sig sauer p226 has an aluminum frame that eventually crack. Steel is stronger than aluminum. I love both pistol. Both pistols have qualities that are superior to each other. I classify them as the 2 best 9mm pistol in the world.


You like claiming something is "best" - and it may be to you. What's "best" is subjective and is only an opinion and we all have opinions...


----------



## Bisley

My 8 yo CZ-75B shoots everything reliably and accurately. I have a RAMI that had to go back for a factory fluff and buff before it would shoot HPs, but it came back working properly. It was worth the trouble because it is far and away the most accurate compact I've ever fired.


----------



## Smitty79

I know it's not combat. But the thing that makes a great combat pistol, make a great USPSA production pistol. Of the top 16 guys at the USPSA Production Nationals this year there were:

5 CZ's
4 Tanfoglio Stock 2's (Very similar to a CZ)
2 Glocks
2 M&P's
1 Berretta
1 Bersa
1 I can't find

I know that some guys shoot what they shoot because of sponsorships. Ben Stoeger could beat most people with a pea shooter. I don't see any Sigs here.


----------



## UncleEd

I've shot Sig 226 through the years and while I like them, I always seem to sell them for something else.

The CZ 75B is, hands down, in SA my first choice for 9 mm, followed by a Browning High Power and then
the Glock 34. For the price, you can't go wrong.


----------



## GCBHM

Do you carry the CZ-75B or another pistol for EDC?


----------



## Smitty79

My CZ's are too big for most carry situations. I wouldn't carry a Sig 226 either. Too big and heavy and the world isn't bad enough I think I need to carry a full size gun. I carry a Kahr or Glock because I owned them before I learned about CZ's. CZ doesn't make a good pocket gun. The P-07, P-01 or the 75 Compact aren't enough better than a Glock 19 to make it worth the effort to get new guns and holsters and sell the old ones. In full size, the CZ85 was enough better than the G34 to buy one. In an open carry or SHTF situation, I would carry one of my CZ's.


----------



## 9mmColt

FWIW, the P226 was among the candidates as I chose my fairly recent new 9MM.
It boiled down to the CZ 85 Combat (chosen over the CZ75B and SP01 tactical) and the Sig P226.

Both felt nice to hold.

The CZ was a bit more instantly comfortable.

The 85C had a decent trigger. Sig was OK also.

I went with the CZ and its very nice. Among my other 9mm possessions, this one has me shooting nicely at 50 yards !!

Its all good !

Later I bought the Kadet .22 cal conversion kit.


----------



## Overkill0084

Bisley said:


> I bought both of my CZ's when I was looking for a Sig. I just can't see where the Sig is better.


Similar story here. I couldn't see paying nearly twice as much for the Sig.


----------



## GCBHM

That is sort of where I am now. I have owned several Sigs over the years, and I know they are first rate pistols. I now own a CZ-75, and I know it too is a first rate pistol. For the money, it just does not make sense to buy a Sig, unless you just want one, over the CZ. I would not hesitate to carry a CZ into battle.


----------



## John709

Own a CZ75B and a Sig 226. Have run several thousand rounds thru both. Totaly enjoy them equally and can't see getting rid of either one. My CZ is stock and my Sig has the E-2 grip package. Have some arthritus in my right hand and the E-2 grips are working for me. Also have a Sig 938 for EDC, and enjoy that one also. My next purchase will be a CZ75 SPO1 Tactical. These are Quality Companies that we are dealing with, and their Quality shows in thier products. 
Like the poster said above " Buy Both". Never met a gun enthusiest that had only ONE.


----------



## GCBHM

I've been eyeing the SP01 myself. It has been rated by several polls as the #1 9mm for 2014.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*Grip size is the factor for me,,,*

Grip size was the factor for me,,,
I have K-frame hands.

I bought and love a CZ-75B,,,
I couldn't get a comfy grip on the Sig.

Aarond

.


----------



## Smitty79

GCBHM said:


> I've been eyeing the SP01 myself. It has been rated by several polls as the #1 9mm for 2014.


Buy it. I love mine.


----------



## Gman56

I know it's a yr old thread but I had to reply. I own two CZ 75b a Matte stainless 9mm and a poly 40. Plus two sigs A226 in 9mm and a 229 40.my CZs outshot them!and the Kadet 22 conversion outshot the sig 22 conversion 200%!Sigs are very nice and well built!but price comparison cz wins and are more accurate in my honest opinion! and that's a direct comparison between the two models using the same ammunition!


----------



## GCBHM

Gman56 said:


> I know it's a yr old thread but I had to reply. I own two CZ 75b a Matte stainless 9mm and a poly 40. Plus two sigs A226 in 9mm and a 229 40.my CZs outshot them!and the Kadet 22 conversion outshot the sig 22 conversion 200%!Sigs are very nice and well built!but price comparison cz wins and are more accurate in my honest opinion! and that's a direct comparison between the two models using the same ammunition!


When I compared the two, I shot about the same with them. On price, I agree, CZ wins.


----------



## boatdoc173

+1 to @Tap+Rack great post--right on th e money


----------



## pzlehr

FWIW I had both CZ and Sig 226 and I found the CZ to be more accurate than my Sig. Could be because of the grip maybe. The Sig felt "bigger", while the CZ fit like a glove. Otherwise 6 one way, half a dozen the other. I sold both but kept my CZ 75 compact and will not get rid of it. I am actually in the market for a CZ 75 full size, will be for sure if I sell my G17. The glock and I have good days and then bad days, but even when it's a bad day with the Glock the CZ will still shoot consistantly....again maybe it's the grips. Can't brag enough about the fit of a CZ!


----------



## Punch

If I carry a 9mm, it is a CZ-75B. It is the most comfortable, accurate, best pointing model of pistol that I own. I have shot and carried my share of Sigs and Glocks, but I always come back to the CZ. Now for a .45, I carry the Sig P220.


----------



## 1911crazy

The CZ75 is the choice of the Russian special ops.

I waited over three decades to purchase a pistol in 9mm. I found a used but still not fired cz85db in the orginal box with papers for $300. That's a amberdexterious cz75. I found out right away what a excellent quality pistol the cz really is. But I found out one cz pistol isn't enough. I own the cz82 & 83 pistols too.

I can ping small rocks on the 100yd berm using about 3' of Kentucky wind age with my cz85db. One must know his limitations.


----------



## jdhwparadis

GCBHM said:


> I'm fully aware of the capabilities of the Sig Sauer P226. What I'd like to get is input from knowledgable CZ-75 owners/enthusiasts as to how this pistol stacks up. I've read that Col. Jeff Cooper said the CZ75 would be the finest pistol in the world if it were chambered in .45, which gives high praise to the 75, but how well did the Col. know the Sig P226? I don't know, but the CZ-75B seems to be a damn fine pistol. Input?


 I own a CZ75 D PCR and love it. I plan on getting a full size CZ75 next. I can honestly say if I had bought the CZ75 as my very handgun I would have never bought any other gun. I love it that much.


----------



## THEORGANISER09

I have a '96 P228 and a newish 75B. 

The trigger and action of the 228 has been worked over by the Sig custom shop, and they did a fantastic job. The 75 is bone stock with the exception of the grips, has thousands fewer rounds through it, and is nearly as smooth as the 228. 

The grip on the 75 is slightly more ergonomic, it holds one more round, but lacks any treatment to the front and backstraps.

I'd still go with the 228 if I had to choose one or the other, but that's mostly due to the much greater familiarity I have with it, and I can see that changing very easily as I put more rounds through the 75.


----------

